# Some sort of mbuna.



## mobiusnu (Aug 30, 2006)

Any guesses as to what this is? A friend said I could have it if I want it.[/url] It's a little over 2" long in that picture.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Could it be a C. afra of some sort?


----------



## mobiusnu (Aug 30, 2006)

cater20155 said:


> Could it be a C. afra of some sort?


Maybe. I noticed that my mystery fish also looks like it has unicuspid teeth in front like an afra.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I would say a C. afra is a good guess - but it would be hard to say which geographical variant it is.

I'd love to see another photo minus the water deposits.... :lol:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm not sure what he, doesn't really seem like Afra, not Saulosi or Demasoni, nor doesn't match Elongatus or Zebra either exactly... :-?

He is really cool looking, if you don't have any similar fish, take him!


----------



## mobiusnu (Aug 30, 2006)

noki said:


> He is really cool looking, if you don't have any similar fish, take him!


Well, I do have a Lab. caeruleus that looks a bit like that fish.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

No you don't. Lab caeruleus are pure yellow or pure powder blue.


----------



## Fire_Chair (Apr 7, 2007)

Isn't there a zebra lab that's striped? And there are white Labs too.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Fire_Chair said:


> Isn't there a zebra lab that's striped? And there are white Labs too.


One thing is sure... it's not a Labidochromis


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Fire_Chair said:


> Isn't there a zebra lab that's striped? And there are white Labs too.


White labs are what I'm referring to as powder blue... They generally have that color sheen to them.


----------



## mobiusnu (Aug 30, 2006)

dielikemoviestars said:


> No you don't. Lab caeruleus are pure yellow or pure powder blue.


You're right. That was a typo. Lab. chisumulae is what I meant (though I also have yellow labs).


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Some profiles that should be useful to the non-Cyno. believers :lol: .......a few possible options.

http://www.malawi-dream.info/Cynotilapia_afra.htm


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

And its *definitely *not a Lab. chisumulae....


----------



## mobiusnu (Aug 30, 2006)

why_spyder said:


> Some profiles that should be useful to the non-Cyno. believers :lol: .......a few possible options.
> 
> http://www.malawi-dream.info/Cynotilapia_afra.htm


Seems like C. afra is a pretty good guess.


----------

